

Visualization: Guy-to-girl ratio of every bar and restaurant in SF/NYC - zain
http://weeplaces.com/ratiofinder/

======
seldo
I'm not sure this data is very good. The Lexington Club is marked as having 7%
more male checkins. I live right next door to the Lex, and it's a lesbian bar.
Women outnumber men there at least 10-to-1.

~~~
zain
We could've probably normalized this data better. The fact of the matter is
that guys use foursquare nearly twice as much as girls do, so _every_ venue
will have dramatically more guy check-ins. A 7% male edge actually makes it
one of the more female venues in the city.

~~~
catch23
Does foursquare publish male/female ratio user base stats? Based on the people
I know, it seems like only males use apps like foursquare.

~~~
sp332
It may be the "early adopter" effect. In some cases, over 95% of (self-
reporting) early adopters might be male.
[http://blog.mozilla.com/metrics/2010/08/26/who-are-our-
firef...](http://blog.mozilla.com/metrics/2010/08/26/who-are-our-
firefox-4-beta-users/)

Anyway, here's one "female" who uses foursquare:
<http://twitter.com/#!/Snubs/status/26996595662> :-)

------
msy
Can we correctly label datasets please?

Visualization: Guy-to-girl ratio of foursquare/gowalla/facebook checkins for
every bar, restaurant and other random location in SF/NYC frequented by
foursquare/gowalla/facebook places users who remember to check in.

There are so many baises in there about the only solid fact you can take away
from any of this is the relative popularity of locations with people who feel
the need to broadcast their location.

~~~
JimboOmega
I have to agree - the first thing I did on the site was to try to figure out
where the data was from. But I can't find it anywhere (or even an "about"
button that explains it). I assumed it was foursquare (same principle as
wheretheladies.at, right?) but would have liked to see some background.

------
ora600
Not interested in Guy-to-girl ratio (I get the right ratio for me at every
nerdish meetup I attend), but now I know there are 3 Whiskey Lounges in SF.

------
carbocation
Is there a known guy/gal differential on Foursquare in these cities? If so, it
might be nice to have the ability scale these scores to reflect that.

In other words, if 2/3 of SF's Foursquare users are female and 2/3 of a
particular SF bar's Foursquare users are female:

1) It's true that the guy/gal ratio is 2:1, but

2) It's also true that there is no enrichment of women at this bar relative to
the null expectation.

 _Edit_ : A collection of presumably neutral places (e.g., Bay Bridge) might
help achieve such an estimate.

~~~
shashashasha
carbo,

all percentages shown are deviations from our calculated average per city, so
there is an average of about 2 male checkins per 1 female checkin in SF. hope
that clears it up a bit!

------
tfe
Do they normalize for the strong possibility that in general, guys check in
more than girls? I'm assuming this is the case.

Or for that guys are more likely to want to check in and advertise that
they're at a bar rather than a beauty shop, or even a coffeehouse? And vice
versa?

~~~
shashashasha
we've thought about that a bit — it's probably harder to study that aspect
[who wants to broadcast which where] but it is fascinating. strip clubs
probably being way more male and the lex probably being way more female...

------
JeffL
If the "Bay Bridge" is 24% more girls to guys, then I think there is a problem
here with reporting information that's not statistically significant, because
that seems very unlikely to me.

~~~
anigbrowl
It's on the way back to downtown from the baseball park; SF has done well this
year; SF girls like baseball.

~~~
hugh3
Are you getting the Bay Bridge confused with the Third St Bridge?

~~~
anigbrowl
No, there's a spot at Embarcadero & Harrison with an unobstructed view that
seems to be very popular for taking photos with the bridge in the background,
or just to stop and look.

After a game the trains are so crowded it's usually easier to walk the 1/2
mile back to Market street, so you've got several thousands going past there
~80 evenings a year. The last time we were there my wife referred to previous
HN conversations about SF's social gender distribution and observed the
abundance of single female giants fans.

Also, there's a Gordon Biersch right across the street, so that probably helps
too...

~~~
hugh3
So people check in "at the Bay Bridge" when they're just looking at it from a
mile away?

As an East Bay resident I am offended.

------
Towle_
(Late to the game, but I assume zain has been working to fix the kinks.)

Right now, the #1 highest female ratio is showing up as... 1887%. Without
making a dumb joke about how your math may be off (duh), I will say this: from
a business perspective, if you're going to err on one side or the other, it
may as well be this one. Haha.

------
ESchmidtSeesYou
Not serious statistics, but very cool visual nonetheless.

Now, so long as everyone realizes the 'woman at the bar' scene in A Beautiful
Mind isn't actual game theory, feel free to go nuts.

~~~
ESchmidtSeesYou
And if anyone genuinely IS interested in attempts by the dismal science to
suck the soul out of romance, check out Gary Becker's 'A Theory of Marriage'
papers.

------
kroger
Cool visuallization, but "Tropisue\u00f1o", really? ;-)

~~~
mrbogle
Tropisue\u00f1o has epic burritos. They haven't quite figured out how to get
the right thing to the guy who ordered it. The burritos, though, whether or
not you ordered them, make up for it.

------
il
So, very few bars in SF have more girls than guys. Sigh...

------
terra_t
yet another site that fills the stereotype of "hyperlocal" and "location-based
service". Both of these seem to be a euphemism for "NYC and San Francisco"

~~~
nerfhammer
Probably because such apps are dramatically more useful/viable in highly dense
cities

~~~
terra_t
That's partially true, but I think also it's a sign that they're more
interested in seducing investors than they are in making revenue.

If you could get a large enough population involved, you ought to be able to
make this work in small towns in Ohio as well; however, you've got to produce
a service that's got the wide appeal that Facebook does, not something that
appeals primarily to 20-something technorati singles.

------
magicseth
I'd like to see this same data, but normalized for the total number of
checkins per group. Right now all it tells me is that of the people going to
bars, guys are more likely to check in than girls, not necessarily that there
are more guys at the bar.

------
Goosey
There may be problems, as others have pointed out, but it still seems like a
valuable tool for me. After all, I don't need it to be perfectly accurate..
just ballpark accurate in order to take advantage of it.

Please do Austin. :)

------
gacba
The filtering might be a bit off on that data set...Sephora is a beauty retail
outlet, which hardly qualifies as a bar or restaurant and its the #1 place for
women in NYC.

~~~
nerfhammer
pick "nightlife" instead of the "shops" filter

------
fairlyodd
How did the authors of the visualization get the checkin data for every venue
in SF and NYC? I have been trying to do the same for another project, and it
is not supported by foursquare..

------
barnaby
On behalf of my single friends that I forwarded this to: "Thank you".

While I can't use this myself it's definitely helping a friend make plans for
the near future.

------
oceanician
To me the surprising thing is that ANY women check in to venues.... I can't
think of any of my mates that do. But that might be a Manchester, UK thing.

------
rmoriz
is the male/female ratio of foursquare comparable to the society or did
weeplaces at least try to interpolate them?

------
akharris
Pretty cool, but I'm a fan of the more macro version of the idea, as based on
census data: <http://www.xoxosoma.com/singles/> (also a really awesome design)

------
gyanguru
What was used to create the map visualizer? Any open source library in flash?

------
jfriedly
I understand that the statistics isn't completely accurate, but it still
should give a rough idea. Think we could get the data graphed for more cities?
(I just moved to Columbus, Ohio:)

------
devinfoley
Wow, this is one of those "why didn't I think of that" ideas. I could see this
getting very popular over the next few weeks. Even if the data is not
reliable, it's a very fun idea.

~~~
daeken
Totally agreed. I'm in NYC right now -- my first night of many, hopefully, as
I'm here for the week interviewing -- and this is totally awesome. Going to
have to play around with it, and maybe mine some data myself.

------
nerfhammer
I'm going to need an iphone app for this, like right now

------
alanh
Can't see a thing. Flash?

------
joblessjunkie
AKA Map of gay/lesbian bars

